# Boas > General Boas >  New BCL :)

## jsmorphs2

We brought this little guy home yesterday. He's an Anery longicauda. I'm very exited to have a boa again (even though it took some persuasion from my hubby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). And he's got a great disposition. We were thinking of Roca (an Incan ruler) or Supai (Inca Deity of the Underworld) for his name, can't decide though. 


Sorry for the bad pics. I'll get better ones after he settles in a bit more.

----------


## reptile65

What a cute little boa!

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

> What a cute little boa!


Thanks! I forgot how tiny they are as neonates.

----------


## lk_holla

haha in the first picture i thought he had something projecting from his nose, but then i realized it was his tongue  :Embarassed: . cute little guy!

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

Got a bit of a better pic. We ended up going with Machu for his name.  :Razz:  

Still waiting on my camera to get fixed.  :Sad:

----------


## Kymberli

:Razz:  Look at those eyes! What a cutie! Congrats on convince your husband to let you get one.  :Wink:

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## jben

Handsome fella! :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## blushingball419

Pretty little guy!!  :Very Happy:  I love the tongue shot in the first pic, and he already has a nice clean, dark pattern. Very nice!!

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Very nice looking. Good luck with him.

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## Cendalla

He's a pretty little thing especially those eye! Gorgeous  :Smile:

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## Kara

Beautiful, especially considering longicauda get better & better as they grow.  Looking forward to more pics of your new gem. Congrats on the pick up!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

He just shed  :Smile:

----------


## Kara

Whew...he's gonna be very contrasty when those saddles darken up. GOOD stuff!  Thank you for posting updates.  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Wow, absolutely gorgeous new addition! Can't wait to see Machu as he grows  :Smile:

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (05-30-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

Here are a few updated pictures. He hates the light tent so they are taken in his tub  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

I'm actually thinking he is NOT an Anery. He is getting a lot of tan on his back and that's a common trait of regular longicaudas. It's really cool to watch him change and see the black come in.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Wow, he's gorgeous!! Longis are absolutely my favorite boas. Watching their color changes is so much fun!

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (08-09-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

It looks like he is filling out nicely.  :Good Job:

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (08-09-2011)

----------


## SamuraiZr0

sweet ... I have a female anery BCL from 2009 they are hard to come by... but they get more beautiful with age. enjoy the lil one!!! nice pick up

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (08-09-2011)

----------


## jsmorphs2

Thanks everyone  :Smile: . After talking with some boa people they assured me his most likely IS Anery, they can have tan on them as well, its the browns, pinks and reds that have to be absent. I learn somethin' new every day!  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptile65

Wow! He's looking better and better as he grows. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## SamuraiZr0

ok ok I wanna post mine now lol . i see everyone else posting theirs lol

----------


## ballpythonluvr

> Here are a few updated pictures. He hates the light tent so they are taken in his tub . 
> 
> I'm actually thinking he is NOT an Anery. He is getting a lot of tan on his back and that's a common trait of regular longicaudas. It's really cool to watch him change and see the black come in.


He sure is very pretty!  I want a boa soooooooooooooo bad but I am not quite ready to take that step yet.

----------


## thedarkwolf25

He's gorgeous! I want a Boa so much but currently have no room to add anything to the collection.

----------

